# Manuales de servicio a monitores LCD



## williamb

Buenas tardes, mi consulta es la siguiente, he estado buscando información acerca de reparaciones de monitores LCD, algo asi como manuales de reparacion  o guias de fallas comunes pero no encuentro nada, sera posible que alguno de Uds me pudiera colaborar con algun link o sabe de alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar esta inf ?


gracias de antemano 


Williamb


----------



## Elvic

hola...

Encontrar manuales de servicio a monitores LCD

creo que si esta complicado y aun si se buscan al azar; Pienso que con el modelo o la marca del monitor quizá seria posible buscar información mas especifica.

Así que te recomiendo poner esos detalles, solo por si alguien pueda tener algo de información te la pueda proporcionar.

suerT


----------



## williamb

OK gracias, de todas maneras seguire buscando.............el problema es que trataba de reparar un monitor BENQ, de 17 " tft, que no da video, enciende pero solo da un pantallaso con con el logo de BENQ,  y no hace nada mas, sigue encendido pero no sale mas video, y no estoy muy seguro de que revizarle................


Gracias


----------



## calleja

williamb dijo:
			
		

> OK gracias, de todas maneras seguire buscando.............el problema es que trataba de reparar un monitor BENQ, de 17 " tft, que no da video, enciende pero solo da un pantallaso con con el logo de BENQ,  y no hace nada mas, sigue encendido pero no sale mas video, y no estoy muy seguro de que revizarle................
> 
> 
> Gracias



Se enciende el led indicador de on/off, luego aparece el logo y desaparece. Si inmediatamente le apagas y enciendes otra vez, se vuelve a ver el logo?.

En caso afirmativo, deberás de mirar el grupo de inversores, transistores tipo 2SC5707 y mosfet tipo STD10PF06, seguro que alguno de ellos está cortocircuitado. También es recomendable que mires el estado de los electrolíticos de su alimentación y por último el integrado PWM de pilotaje de los finales de inversores, un integrado de la familia TL1451 o similar. Ah, y el fusible de 3A (serigrafiado en la placa como PF....).

Suerte...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

buenas. me pasaron un lcd de 17 benq, si lo puedo reparar me lo venden baratito, asi que me interesa. es un fp71g+. la foto la encontre en una pagina rusa asi que no es fot de esta placa, pero si es la misma. ahora las diferencias. el trfo de entrada no tiene esa marca nera, no desolde nada, en la foto se ve un transistor desoldado, es el k3264. el fusibles que mencionas puede ser el pf 801?el integrado PWM lo tengo ubicado, pero como lo pruebo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no pude conmigo, desolde una pata del supuesto fusible, y no tiene continuidad, asi que esta quemado, ahora, estando el fusible quemado, puede ser que el led del frente se prenda en verde? por que se quema el fusible?pruebo de cambiar los yg902c2?algo mas?a la vista no hay capacitores comprometidos. saludos


----------



## rule_mac

Yo tenia el mismo problema  si el led se prende naranja es que no tiene señal. si esta verde talves esta fallando la fuente casi siempre se les daña unos capacitores electroliticos, fijate que tengan la capacitancia correcta que es la que indican y casi siempre viene un fusible muy pequeño rectangular y trae la capacidad y es color blanco solo reemplazalo por uno bueno al igual los capacitores


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, a cambiar capacitores se a dicho, compro, pruebo y te aviso. saludos


----------



## superdat

Hola williamb,

Además de BENQ 17" necesito que me digas el modelo (E2400, g2020, etc). Espero poder ayudarte


----------



## Gubirson

hola que tal amigos disculpen si desvio un poco el tema tengo un monitor lcd 17" "lenovo" no da imagen solo encienden los leds verde de encendido y naranja de estand by correctamente. y noto que se dan las sombras de la imagen mas practicamente no se ve nada. he estado leyendo informacion donde al parecer puede estar quemada la lampara o fallas en el circuito preguntas que deberia medir en el circuito ?? hasta ahora no he detectado fusibles o mini fusibles abiertos y ya reemplace todos los filtros de la fuente los cuales reemplace por que he logrado arreglar otros solo cambiando estos condensadores a pesar de que se ven muy bien... espero puedan darme opiniones o ideas estare muy agradecido... saludos


----------



## Gubirson

desarme la parte de la pantalla y efectivamente estan quemadas las lamparas pero no se como preguntar por ellas.. me refiero al nombre correcto y si estas anteriores se quemaron no me quemarian las nuevas en caso de conseguirlas??


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, amigos tengo un monitor lcd marca ACER, no sale la imagen ni el logo ni lo de mas, seve que enciende solo como una luz estodo, no tiene problemas de encendido solo de imagen que no sale nada, creo que lo demas esta bien por que cuandolo conecto ala cpu el prende, osea permanece en espera mientras esta desconectado y cuando lo conecto el prende.


----------



## krit

Esta pagina creo que puede ser muy interesante.
http://www.reparacionlcd.com/index.php


----------



## Alva

a Krit Puedes probar con www.Hasa.com, ademàs de manuales de circuitos trae unos CD con datos de monitores


----------



## dferik

Hola fijate que tengo un Monitor LCD BENQ y tiene ese problema, enciende el led verde por unos veinte segundos y posteriormente se pasa a color amarillo, ya cambie todos los capacitores, probe las lamparas tambien en otro lcd y nada que puediera ser?. cual es la falla comun en estos LCD...
GRACIAS


----------



## dferik

rule_mac dijo:


> Yo tenia el mismo problema  si el led se prende naranja es que no tiene señal. si esta verde talves esta fallando la fuente casi siempre se les daña unos capacitores electroliticos, fijate que tengan la capacitancia correcta que es la que indican y casi siempre viene un fusible muy pequeño rectangular y trae la capacidad y es color blanco solo reemplazalo por uno bueno al igual los capacitores


Hola espero me puedas ayudar, tengo el mismo problema aqui mencionado, solo que ya cambie los capacitores y nada, los mosfet estan bien, pero hay un como fusible en la foto de arriba lo muestra es el PF 801 ahi marca 3volts, pero no me da nada, con el multimetro , cuanto tiene que marcar este?
Gracias.


----------



## williamb

dferik dijo:


> Hola espero me puedas ayudar, tengo el mismo problema aqui mencionado, solo que ya cambie los capacitores y nada, los mosfet estan bien, pero hay un como fusible en la foto de arriba lo muestra es el PF 801 ahi marca 3volts, pero no me da nada, con el multimetro , cuanto tiene que marcar este?
> Gracias.




Buenas tardes, Lo pudieron solucionar ???


----------



## williamb

Bueno, me respondo y pongo fin a este tema, como dicen, mas vale tarde que nunca, Bueno el problema del monitor era debido a un transistor en corto, mas exactamente el C5707, pues yo decidi cambiar los cuatro, ya que otro marcaba abierto, despues cambie los filtros que estan cerca, que visualmente se veian como "soplados" y el detalle final esta en un fusible, PF701, ese es el numero en targeta. que se puso resistivo, no se abrio si no que su resistencia aumento, al medirlo marcaba como unos 800 ohmios, lo sustitui por una resistencia de .47 ohmios a medio vatio, cambioado todo esto, (en pesos colombianos gaste como $7000, en dolaretes serian como 4 dolares) "buallaaaaaaa" monitor nuevo......jejejje gracias

WilliamB


----------



## aniheliz

me pareceria bien que todos contribuyeramos en la elaboracion de un manual de forma general ya q


----------



## paxeko

ola amigos..tengo un problema con un monitor marca westinghouse..lo que sucede es que al encenderlo funciona normal se observa bien la imagen..pero a la hora de apagarlo hace a apagarse pero la pantalla se queda en blanco y solo si lo desconecto es como se quita la pantalla en blanco..he querido abrir para checar alguna posible falla pero antes quisiera que me dieran algunos consejos de en que parte me debo de enfocar...de antemano grax


----------



## johnnyelectrico

42lg50fr presenta la siguiente falla en forma aleatoria no enciende desoldes los diodos z111 y z112 y se mantiene la falla dudo del optoacople cualquier ayuda gracias


----------

